# Where can i wade some flats near destin?



## bushwhackdave (Feb 20, 2014)

Ill be in town the first week of May. Is there somewhere i could wade some backwater and cast some topwater or shallow cranks? Whats thete that time of year? Im assuming trout and redfish. Anything else? Thanks in advance!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

From Okaloosa Island to Crab Island


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Pompano should still be hitting the beach then


----------



## bushwhackdave (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks guys. Where would be a good place to park? Also what would be a couple good lures to bring? Topwater would be fun. Anything else?


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

You can wade on a large flat adjacent to the mid bay bridge. It is at the south side of the bridge, to the east. you drive around the large blue marina with a whale mural and park in their back lot (I think the sign says its for vendors). From there, walk to the water, you can walk along the wall to the east and get in anywhere to fish the flat, its mostly grassbed and is easy wading. To the east there is a small bayou that has a deeper channel cutting across the flat. Work the dropoff with your favorite trout bait, shrmp, doa, mirrolure, topwater, soft plastic, whatever. Top waters are usually best very early or when its overcast.
As a starting point, use a Gulp Shrimp imitation in new penny color, put it on a jig head (I like the short shafted for the smaller gulp shrimp). You can put a popping cork above it and usually catch fish (if they are active)


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Keep in mind all of us catch MANY bull sharks in these areas, I would not wade chest deep. Just saying.........LOL


----------

